# Kyoga Flamebacks?



## Vettech85 (Jan 12, 2012)

I've had a tank of different cichlids for almost 2 years now and a couple of days ago added 2 new fish that I had purchased. I was told that they are Kyoga Flamebacks. Honestly I purchased them not really knowing anything about this type. These 2 are fairly young and only about 3/4-1" long. From what I was told about sexing (have no idea if it's right) is that the males dorsal fin is pointed and the females is not. And also that males have more egg spots than the females. Is that the same for the younger fish or only once they mature? And also is it only the male that gets the pretty colors? Any and all information on these guys would be greatly appreciated as I am considering getting a few more as long as the dealer still has them.

This is the best picture that I can get of the one. They both look alike.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi Its almost impossible to tell at this stage
xris 
yu can distinguish a male from a female by its brillant red dorsal color, yellow flanks and red fins females are more yelowish to very light brown with yellow fin color.


----------



## Vettech85 (Jan 12, 2012)

One of them, their dorsal fin has red on the tips. Fingers crossed that's a male.


----------

